# CVA Scout talking beau coup smack



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My 350 Legend CVA has never been finalized for a pet load. Mother nature permitted this afternoon to fire a few off.
My first trial round five shot group looked like a shot gun pattern instead of a rifle group. So that was a no go, three other trial loads also stunk up the place. The two keepers were a 150 grain PSP Remington bullet resized to 356.Hodgdon Lil rifle was the powder.

The next sweet load was a Hornady .355 170 grain fueled by Winchester 296. With these two loads the little CVA started talking beau coup smack. As my fellow Nam bush busters used to say.










This was the 150 grain group










And this was the 170 grain. Might do just a tad more powder adjusting. But pretty satisfied either way.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Have that rifle in .444 marlin. Amazingly accurate. Damn fine deer gun


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine in .44RemMag is effective, efficient, and truly a fun gun to use in Ohio. It's destined to become a classic.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Originally wanted a 350 legend barrel for my Thompson Contender. They are available now but on the high side pricewise. Handled the CVA at my local gun shop about year ago. I am glad I decided to give the CVA a try. It shoots ok with factory ammo. But handloading makes it really shine


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I've had several CVA single shot rifles and they all shot well.


----------

